# How many people have you taught?



## izovire (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey everyone!

In this thread we will discuss how many people YOU have personally taught how to solve the Rubik's Cube.

A. 0
B. 1-10
C. 11-100
D. 101+

In the above poll please select the best estimate. Since I opened my store I have taught 28 people of all ages. We all know that Dan Brown has taught the most people (including myself).


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 24, 2011)

1-10. I might have taught over 10 people, but I don't think that I have. I know I've taught close to 10 without counting all the names of the past 7.5 years, but meh.

I disagree with Dan Brown teaching people. I wish the poll was something more along the lines of how many people you inspired, Erno Rubik would take the cake


----------



## Waitee (Jan 24, 2011)

For more valuable information, you could have made the poll like 
A. 0
B. 1-10
C. 11-20
D. 21-30
etc.


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

I taught one person who can still do it and others who got down beginner's F2L but never made it past LL algs and I'm currently teaching a friend on my swim team. I know Dan Brown taught a lot of people but I learned from Tyson Mao in the DVD "You can do the cube" or something like that which was included in my first storebought for an extra three dollars. That must have taught a lot of people to do it since it's available in every Toys R' Us and other locations.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jan 24, 2011)

I cant find anyone to teach me...then again because I work as a lecturer Im really picky


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2011)

Waitee said:


> For more valuable information, you could have made the poll like
> A. 0
> B. 1-10
> C. 11-20
> ...



you're right... :fp


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 24, 2011)

I think 4-6, but a few more who gave up/still haven't finished. So who voted 100+?


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2011)

I voted 100+. I've been cubing for a little over 12 years, and I've always made it a point when I was in school to have a cubing club, as well as to teach my friends when they want to learn. I have a cubing club at the school where I teach now, and have already taught 3-4 people how to solve. To me, the feeling of seeing someone doing the very last 4-5 turns of their first ever full solve gets my heart pumping just as loudly as when I know I am about to set a possible pb solve on a big cube blindfolded attempt. It's really an addicting feeling teaching someone how to solve! I don't know the exact number of people I've taught, but it's certainly more than 8-9 people per year on average, so definitely 100+ for me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 24, 2011)

I taught finger tricks to ONE person.


----------



## xbrandationx (Jan 24, 2011)

I havent taught anybody, but Ive got a lot of people interested in cubing.


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I taught finger tricks to ONE person.


 
Everybody loves the sexy move! My wife's favorite finger trick, haha!!


----------



## freshcuber (Jan 24, 2011)

I've got a few kids in my chem class that love to cycle R U'x63 for some reason. The one isn't all that slow for a non-cuber and is the only one to use just his index fingers.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 24, 2011)

I taught this little cuber:






And I "taught" Ortega to Chris Hardwick ;-)


----------



## Vincents (Jan 24, 2011)

D. I teach 2 classes on campus. Enrollment was 138 last semester, and averages around 1XX students a semester?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 24, 2011)

I, myself taught several people but I am even more proud of them when they teach someone on their own!


----------



## izovire (Jan 24, 2011)

Olivér Perge said:


> I, myself taught several people but I am even more proud of them when they teach someone on their own!


 
There was one guy I taught (I think he's in his 40's) and he taught his family of 5 afterwards... I think his wife is more into the 'big' cubes (no joke). But that's a really good thing for me doing business, it really multiplies my customers/addicts


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught 2-4 people and I think only two of them were able to get it. I taught a friend of mine how to do H and Z permutations. Also, the checkered and dot cases.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught two people how to solve a 3x3, and I taught another person how to solve a pyraminx.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 24, 2011)

C.


----------



## kvaele (Jan 24, 2011)

I am teaching 7 classmates right now. In our AT program, we just finished a big porject so for the next few weeks we arent doing anything so i am going to teach them how to cube, and some may be able to learn f2l from me by the end. I have tought two people before this, and was proud to see them get sub 50, learn full OLL/PLL (already tought them f2l) and go on to teach more people. Glad I actually have people who are interested in it in my school.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I've taught around 20 people. I taught my house mate within a week of him moving in.
He took a cube to work with him and now an entire floor of his office block can solve a 3x3x3 (probably another 30 people).
I've only been cubing for about 18 months so I'm keeping pace with Chris Hardwick.


----------



## AvidCuber (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught about 3 people. They were so happy to say that they could solve a Rubik's cube...and then they promptly forgot how.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 24, 2011)

AvidCuber said:


> I've taught about 3 people. They were so happy to say that they could solve a Rubik's cube...and then they promptly forgot how.


 
I used to have the exact same problem when I first began teaching people, and often the people I taught would be embarrassed to even admit this to me. I found out that something that helps _tremendously_ in fixing this issue is to teach the LL via Joël's commutator last layer method. In some cases I maybe don't teach people exactly the same algorithms as Joël, I teach a different way to flip corners for example but I still use commutators. The idea is that the learner takes a bit longer on each solve of the cube than if you teach a more standard beginner method, but they will remember how to solve the cube after putting it down for 2 months if you teach them a commutator based LL method. I have actually seen proof of this with people I've taught using the commutator method. Even if I wouldn't see them for weeks until the next time they were still capable of solving the cube, even if they hadn't practiced much in the meantime.

Commutator LL for the win, people understand it and therefore they remember it better. This is only my opinion of course based on my experience, but this is the *only* way I teach LL to beginners now. This method even works when teaching younger learners around 10 years old or so; I've tested it in my puzzle workshops during the summer camps I used to participate in at my old job.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 24, 2011)

2. My wife and my brother-in-law.

I tried to teach both my brother and father, but both of them couldn't understand it, because I'm an impatient and horrible teacher. They looked up their own method online, and now they can solve it. No thanks to me.



Also, a jump from 10 to 100 people is quite... big.


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Jan 24, 2011)

like 7.
My sister, 5 friends, and my cat haha xD


----------



## CubicNL (Jan 24, 2011)

I think I'vetaught 4 people how to solve so far.
We were on a trip to France with our school, and I had taken my cube, and someone saw me solving and gathered the whole class -.-
In that way some were inspired and I gave them some 'rithms and did an explanation on basic method


----------



## Erzz (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught like 3 or 4 people.
I was taught originally by Leyan Lo's site and is what I used to teach others


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught 1 person, but got cubes and online information for 2 additional ones (they all still cube, but they are not serious about it)


----------



## tx789 (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taugh about 1 my dad so he could usterstand about oll, pll and f2l I don't think anyone else I've taught


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jan 24, 2011)

I've taught three that I can think of, and hopefully around 20 by the end of the year. I started a club at my school, but it seems that a few other people taught themselves just so they can brag about it. D:


----------



## ben1996123 (Jan 24, 2011)

1. And am trying to teach henry cohen 3bld


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 24, 2011)

Just one. I taught my younger brother and I tried to teach my dad but he had a lot of trouble memorizing algs so he gave up.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 24, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I know Dan Brown taught a lot of people but I learned from Tyson Mao in the DVD "You can do the cube" or something like that which was included in my first storebought for an extra three dollars.


 
You can do it! Rubik's DVD. 

I voted 1-10 because I've taught about 4 people how to actually solve the cube completely. I also teach a few other people how to solve it faster but they learned how to solve the cube from someone else. I've randomly taught many people how to do RUR'U' and other tricks but I figured that doesn't count.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 24, 2011)

I taught my best friend a month ago, and he already knows 2 look LL


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 24, 2011)

I am teaching my dad right now. That's it. Very few people that I know are even aware of the fact that I can solve a cube, and my family are the only ones that know that I can do it fast(ish).


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 24, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Just one. I taught my younger brother and I tried to teach my dad but he had a lot of trouble memorizing algs so he gave up.



Try again but this time teach him the sexy method.


----------



## Samania (Jan 24, 2011)

I have attempted teaching some people, but they all gave up :|


----------



## Hiero (Jan 24, 2011)

I teach 6th grade at an elementary school and have a Rubik's Cube Club. In '08-'09 I taught 11 students. I briefly went over the notation (10-15 minutes) and had them write algorithms on a sheet of paper. The next year I made a booklet with pictures similar to the You Can Do The Cube printout and taught 76 students. This year the popularity has waned a little and I've only taught 19 students so far for a total of 106. The success rate increased dramatically with the booklet and pictures. I also have set the expectation that it takes 3 one hour classes and, with some students, it could take 4 or 5. It really depends on how many students there are in the class. A lot of people think there is just some little trick to it, so if you don't prepare them by saying that it does take some work to learn, they will give up easily. I also tell them that I expect to see them next week at the class and mess with them if they don't show up.

If there are 10-15 it is really hard to help people compared to 2-3. The hardest part to teach is definitely the cross. I spend a good 30-40 min on just the cross compared to the first layer corners which usually takes 5-10 minutes. The problem with most videos, even with other puzzles, is when someone says, "It's intuitive, so just figure it out", and then move on to the next topic. 

I have a Rubik's wall where students get a You Can Do The Cube certificate and a picture where the whole school can see, but they have to memorize the alogirthms and solve it in front of me first. So most students don't forget how to solve it after all that unless they just don't cube for many months. We had a little cube competition at the end of the year in May with trophies and the best single was 25.04 seconds. Grades 4-6 are fairly easy to teach, while 3rd I find difficult and I've only had a couple of 2nd graders learn.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

Hiero, it's great to hear from yet another person with experience teaching younger kids how to solve the cube! I used to work at an afterschool math tutoring center that would hold week long track out camps for the year round students grades 1st-7th. I used to hold a puzzles and games workshop for 30 minutes each day, and during this time I would always have a Rubik's cube lesson for those who wanted to learn.

One thing that strikes me the most about younger kids is that they haven't yet been indoctrinated that the Rubik's cube is "for geeks and nerds" or is "way too difficult to learn unless you're a super genius." I love that their minds are completely open to tackling this new challenge they've never tried before! High Five to teaching younger kids! I actually find it just as much fun as teaching adults, if not more so! When an adult solves their cube for the first time I've seen that they tend to smile and just feel awesome about what they just did. Kids tend to freak out and jump up and down and just go nuts. I love watching this reaction from a kid who just learned how to solve the cube, it's so much fun!


----------



## Julian (Jan 25, 2011)

Four, three of whom I know can still solve it, two of whom I've seen solve it recently, one of whom is currently twice as fast as me.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jan 25, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> I voted 100+. I've been cubing for a little over 12 years, and I've always made it a point when I was in school to have a cubing club, as well as to teach my friends when they want to learn. I have a cubing club at the school where I teach now, and have already taught 3-4 people how to solve. To me, the feeling of seeing someone doing the very last 4-5 turns of their first ever full solve gets my heart pumping just as loudly as when I know I am about to set a possible pb solve on a big cube blindfolded attempt. It's really an addicting feeling teaching someone how to solve! I don't know the exact number of people I've taught, but it's certainly more than 8-9 people per year on average, so definitely 100+ for me.


 i'm trying to start a club but no teachers want to sponser


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> i'm trying to start a club but no teachers want to sponser


 
Sadly, you will occasionally run into teachers like this sometimes. In college one of my math professors in a class structured on linear algebra and group theory (a very important subject that pertains very closely to the cube) avoided me like the plague, I think because I freaked him out at my interest in all math Rubik's cube related. There's a saying here that might sound stupid, but it works. The squeaky wheel gets the oil. If you are persistent, and continue to ask other teachers when one teacher says no, eventually someone will probably sponsor you. Teachers talk amongst each other, and if they see that you're serious about finding a sponsor, and will seek out other options when a teacher says no, then eventually someone will probably work with you.

Don't give up hope! Also, bring a Rubik's cube with you when you ask the next teacher. Try to bring a variety of puzzles if you can, it can go a long way toward showing the teacher that you're serious about this club! Let us know how it goes, and good luck!


----------



## ianography (Jan 25, 2011)

kvaele said:


> I am teaching 7 classmates right now. In our AT program, we just finished a big porject so for the next few weeks we arent doing anything so i am going to teach them how to cube, and some may be able to learn f2l from me by the end. I have tought two people before this, and was proud to see them get sub 50, learn full OLL/PLL (already tought them f2l) and go on to teach more people. Glad I actually have people who are interested in it in my school.


 
Where exactly do you go to school?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jan 25, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> i'm trying to start a club but no teachers want to sponser


 
If you are in middle school or high school you could also talk to your principal about it. The chess club at my middle school was started by myself and my father, we didn't have to have a teacher sponsor it, so long as my father was present at all the meetings.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 25, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> And I "taught" Ortega to Chris Hardwick ;-)


 
I remember that! I still have the paper too, by the way


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 25, 2011)

I still have the original G-perm notes including the cubing speed graph!


----------



## clincr (Jan 26, 2011)

I taught around 5 people at my school and inspired 2 of them to be speedcubers.


----------



## Karth (Jan 26, 2011)

I have tought almost 10 people, when the person shows potential I've sometimes given them one of my cubes.
So if I tell them I'm going to teach you the mirror/inverse of this and they can execute it by them self or if they learn algorithms ridiculously fast.


----------



## Hiero (Jan 27, 2011)

cmhardw said:


> Hiero, it's great to hear from yet another person with experience teaching younger kids how to solve the cube! I used to work at an afterschool math tutoring center that would hold week long track out camps for the year round students grades 1st-7th. I used to hold a puzzles and games workshop for 30 minutes each day, and during this time I would always have a Rubik's cube lesson for those who wanted to learn.
> 
> One thing that strikes me the most about younger kids is that they haven't yet been indoctrinated that the Rubik's cube is "for geeks and nerds" or is "way too difficult to learn unless you're a super genius." I love that their minds are completely open to tackling this new challenge they've never tried before! High Five to teaching younger kids! I actually find it just as much fun as teaching adults, if not more so! When an adult solves their cube for the first time I've seen that they tend to smile and just feel awesome about what they just did. Kids tend to freak out and jump up and down and just go nuts. I love watching this reaction from a kid who just learned how to solve the cube, it's so much fun!


 
Almost all of the students think there is some kind of trick to it which is why I tell them that it will take some work to learn it. It's amazing how some kids who don't do any homework and won't memorize their multiplication facts can practice the cube for hours at home and memorize all the algorithms in a few days.

Last year it was so popular that they had a yearbook page dedicated to the Rubik's Cube and kids wrote in their quotes about the cube. Some of them were really inspirational. Another thing that almost brought a little tear to my eye was when a student who attends basic skills classes (he doesn't attend normal classes) because he has MR learned to solve the Rubik's Cube and said all of his family was amazed when he solved it for them during the Christmas break.

The little kids think it's the coolest thing and that you gotta be really cool to be able to solve it. Granted, I live in an upper middle class area. Sadly, most of them who went to middle school don't bring it to school anymore and only do it at home.

Last year we had a teenager come from the inner city to our school. He said before if he saw a toy like that he would've just thrown it in the trash but now he thinks it's really cool and he was going to get together with another student over the weekend to learn how to solve it. Unfortunately he came to our school in May and when he went to middle school he got expelled for fighting. If he had come earlier in the year the cube might have saved him.

I did try to teach two adults to cube and I'm 0/2 as they never fully learned to do it without the booklet and one of them completely forgot everything. It seemed that their minds were not as open to accepting directions as students' minds are. Plus they didn't have the passion that the kids have.

I feel bad for people on here that have such a problem cubing at school. The Middle School here was talking about instituting some kind of cube program at their school, but that never got off the ground. Anyway, that's enough of my cube stories.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jan 27, 2011)

I taught around 8 people, and 2 of them have WCA profiles


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 27, 2011)

idk how many people learned from my tutorials. but irl I've only taught 1 person.


----------



## Narraeson (Jan 30, 2011)

I tried teaching a few people, but apparently, my brother and I are mutants with super-advanced cognitive skills for our age.. I'm 15 in a week, he's 16. We both learned at 11, respectively.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jan 30, 2011)

Narraeson said:


> I* tried* teaching a few people, but apparently, my brother and I are mutants with super-advanced cognitive skills for our age.. I'm 15 in a week, he's 16. We both learned at 11, respectively.


 
Seems your super-advanced cognitive skills are failing...
Bad student or bad teacher?

I tought my 5 year old, what does that tell about my (or her) cognitive skills?


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 30, 2011)

I taught 10+ people. Back then, just last year, the cube craze in our school has just started, and only 2-3 people know how to solve the cube (myself included). Suddenly, the craze spread throughout the school, and many of my classmates wanted to learn. In the next few months, we have almost a quarter of the batch know how to solve the cube and fast, talented people started appearing among the newbies and also taught people at our school (including the freshmen). 
Also, as a tradition in our school, there is a Rubik's Cube competition at every Science and Mathematics Fair. It's just for fun, and the winner gets 500 pesos (about $10). 
Sadly, this year, we have to use the Math Club's cubes and the cubes aren't broken in and lubed. Surprisingly, the winner won with a 21.xx lucky single. I had a 49.xx single (slow turning, <2tps, hard to do M's, I used Roux) Averages do not determine the winner because it takes up too much time. Still, the event is fun.
We have actually went far into teaching each other; <10 of us have 25.xx average, 3 have sub-25 average, but only 1 is sub-20. Only me uses Roux, 3 use Petrus (1 of them uses MGLS), 1 uses ZZ, and the rest of us -- Fridrich.
Only one has a WCA profile.


----------



## Evan_Frame (Jan 30, 2011)

I tell everyone at work that 'wants' to learn that step #1 is to buy a cube from the local Walmart for $8, and I will teach them the rest. Out of 15 people so far no one has completed step #1.

Outside of work, about 6.


----------



## rishabh (Jan 30, 2011)

i have taught 2 people , they are just having problems with recognition of cases , so im reteaching one of them (the other is too busy )


----------



## xAdamster (Feb 3, 2011)

3 people, but one of them stopped at the cross. This was because my friend taught me, and I would like to repay that favor by helping teach other people to solve this magnificent puzzle.  And yeah. Two people could solve the cube after I taught them for about a week.. except they do not practice, so I think they forgot.


----------



## badmephisto (Feb 16, 2011)

In videos, probably 100+ .In real-life, maybe 5? ... and all of them were female. >.< hi 5!!!


----------



## Meisen (Feb 16, 2011)

5 for me (Maybe 4, i share the credit with my ex-girlfriend for the fifth), but out of those 5, 2 have forgotten how to complete the cube (slackers).


----------



## Johan444 (Feb 16, 2011)

0 lol


----------



## Iggy (Apr 3, 2012)

I never really succeeded in teaching anyone. Whoever I try to teach, they just don't seem to understand. :/


----------



## GlowingSausage (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> We all know that Dan Brown has taught the most people (including myself).


 
Add a poll option for him (20,000,000+)


----------



## cubecraze1 (Apr 3, 2012)

2 lol


----------



## ottozing (Apr 3, 2012)

1, my dad. ive tried teaching other people but they get pissed off and ragequit.


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 3, 2012)

I teach about 40- 50 people a year in my class and I have taught for two years, So 100 or so there and then I have taught about 20 people outside of this class so maybe 120, 110 or so. This is just 3x3 and this does not include people who I just helped get faster.


----------



## izovire (Apr 3, 2012)

jskyler91 said:


> I teach about 40- 50 people a year in my class and I have taught for two years, So 100 or so there and then I have taught about 20 people outside of this class so maybe 120, 110 or so. This is just 3x3 and this does not include people who I just helped get faster.


 
I've helped 3 people get faster... and I haven't heard from them in about a year since I closed the store. 

One kid avg'd 35 seconds with lbl...


----------



## jskyler91 (Apr 3, 2012)

izovire said:


> I've helped 3 people get faster... and I haven't heard from them in about a year since I closed the store.
> 
> One kid avg'd 35 seconds with lbl...


 Lol, I teach a class at UC Berkeley so it really isn't a fair comparison.


----------



## dr01d3k4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I taught 2 of my friends how to do the first two layers (beginners way - corners and edges seperately), but not the last layer - they looked that up themselves, however I did then teach them the basics to intuitive F2L. I've also taught one of my friends how to solve the 2x2 and do the centers on a 4x4, but he got confused on the edge pairing.


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 3, 2012)

I teached one person how to solve the cube with LBL.
Then I showed another person who already could solve the cube the concept of CFOP-F2L.
And now I'm going to teach someone from my school (with a 35 seconds PB) how to do BLD


----------



## MisterChris (Apr 3, 2012)

I think 12 persons...


----------



## Cheese11 (Apr 4, 2012)

If my friend figured out the first 2 layers by himself and I taught him last layer does that count?


----------



## retep (Apr 4, 2012)

I have only taught one person, although I did get another interested in cubing and he looked online and figured it out the next day. Also my brother is interested in learning over the summer, so will probably be another in a bit.


----------



## MirzaCubing (Apr 4, 2012)

14, plus 2 others I'm teaching now


----------



## pdilla (Apr 4, 2012)

Taught at least 20 people now...


----------



## RubiksCubex (Apr 4, 2012)

''I cant find anyone to teach me...then again because I work as a lecturer Im really picky ''
Why don't you get Feliks to teach you ? ...


----------



## Ickathu (Apr 4, 2012)

Taught?
1. I taught my 'ittle sister how to solve LBL and then helped her out with F2L.
I started teaching my friend how to solve it, but once we got to the LL, I sent him to Erik's tutorial since he explains algs so much better and my friend didn't want to learn notation. I think he can still solve F2L, but I don't think he knows LL yet.
I've started teaching my older sister LBL, but the E layer edges cause problems sometimes...

EDIT: Finished teaching sister how to solve it


----------



## Riley (Apr 12, 2012)

I've taught one person who averages 1:30 currently. I'm probably going to start an official club next year though, because I have friends who already know how to do it. I'm a freshman in high school.


----------



## aznanimedude (Apr 12, 2012)

taught my 2 brothers and like maybe 2 more friends how to do it


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Apr 12, 2012)

I taught my older brother, but he only solved it once. I've tried teaching other people but I gave up because I'm not a very good teacher.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 12, 2012)

I taught my brothers and a friend and that's it.


----------



## mchedlo213 (Apr 12, 2012)

3 so far....


----------



## evogler (Apr 12, 2012)

3 total but the one I'm most happy with is a guy I only talked to for about 15 minutes. I showed him MU2M'U2 and (R2D'L2D)x2, explained conjugation, and gave a few tips about flipped edges and edge/corner parity. 

I'd like that to be a UWR category: briefest explanation that leads to a successful novice solve. Although I imagine the stackmat would freak a lot of people out.


----------



## tuber (Apr 12, 2012)

7 in 3 or 4 monthes


----------



## tuber (Apr 12, 2012)

Waitee said:


> For more valuable information, you could have made the poll like
> A. 0
> B. 1-10
> C. 11-20
> ...


 
you are so right!!!


----------



## micronexer (Apr 12, 2012)

I've taught about 20 people, but in a week's time for our school's Math Day I have to teach 5 classes of 30. I'm gonna teach Ortega for corners then T-Perm for edges.


----------



## cityzach (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm an absolutely terrible teacher, so 0 haha.


----------



## soldii3runit (Apr 21, 2012)

Taught 2 friends CFOP and they are learning fast. This is just a small step in trying to bring more competition in the southeast US.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 21, 2012)

Once I tried to teach my little brother the beginner's method. I got up to teaching him how to fix the corners on the first layer then he just couldn't be bothered listening to me and walked off


----------



## TheZenith27 (Apr 21, 2012)

I taught 2 people. Yay.


----------



## Applejuice (Jun 1, 2012)

I taught uhr, 4 people? Just some basics though.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Jun 1, 2012)

10-100.

16 people in my cube club at school, taught them all personally.


----------



## 755nbo (Sep 19, 2013)

I have taught 2 people and I tried to teach 3 other people but I didn't have enough time. one of my students taught 2 other people.

Update: I have now taught 5 other people, making it a total of 7 people with other people I want to teach in the future. I give my students a sticker or sticker-less cube once they know how to solve it.


----------



## rj (Sep 19, 2013)

2 brothers, and my dad.


----------



## bronycuber1013 (Sep 19, 2013)

5 friends


----------

